# I think my wife is having an emotional affair



## GregPeters (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi
I have a strong feeling my wife is having an emotional affair with her business partner. There are many issues that if I make 1+1 comes 2 but I don't know if this is my head or if this is true.

For sure my wife is clever to hide it but emotions are impossible to hide.

Recently we where together in a mall and she told me she is going to find a book in a book store, she went and after 5mins I also went to the book store to find a book for myself. I saw my wife and I wanted to make her a joke from her back I went behind her without she realised as soon I was approaching she took the phone a dialled this guy (I saw the screen of my wife phone) and started to speak with him. It was a really bad feeling for me its like she had a affair went away sitting in the cafe.

Then she came back to the cafe. She told me she stayed long because her sister called her. I secretly checked her call logs and the log did not showed the call log of this guy, so it is obvious she deleted it. She had a log of a call to her sister but it was Outgoing and 0 secs long..

I challenged her and told her she called this guy, when she went to find a book. She admitted it and started to tell me I am crazy bla, bla, bla

I told her I found it on her phone log (which is not true). She told me it was a business call and if she had something to hide she will delete the log. In fact that is what she did she deleted the log.

Why the heck she did so?

The next day she started to tell me I don't love her, I love her for her looks, I need to stop being jealous about this guy, She also look very sad.

I feel really hurt, really betrayed and I just cannot cope with this thing anymore.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't think one phone call constitutes an EA. You need more than that.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

She's telling you that you're crazy and jealous, in other words, you don't trust her and you are controlling.

Classic cheater red flags.


----------



## 381917 (Dec 15, 2011)

Why would she lie to you about that?? The one phone call means nothing in and of itself, but the lie she told about it does.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Post this in the Coping with Infidelity forum, there are plenty of us that will help you.


----------



## growtogether (Feb 27, 2012)

If you saw the guy phone number on her telephone when she was answering and she is lying.......RED FLAG!
She's hiding something, and she defend herself by making you feel bad about yourself...
hum, hum hum.....


----------



## seekinghelpnow (Apr 8, 2012)

F-102 said:


> She's telling you that you're crazy and jealous, in other words, you don't trust her and you are controlling.
> 
> Classic cheater red flags.


Are these really cheater red flags??? Just curious I was reading this post because I sort of thought my husband was doing the same thing, but couldn't prove anything.... 

To the original poster, I would think you need more than one phone call. There are several phone aps that allow you to intercept all call logs, as well as emails to find out, however, if you want to know for sure you need to ask... reactions from your spouse can usually speak volumes, and if it's business then there is a time for business, and if it's personal then there is a time for that as well and the two should not intermix. I had to let my spouse know where my comfort boundries were. Unfortunately at this moment he isn't happy with them... but that is another story.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Check the cell bill for texts and calls. I can GUARANTEE you it will be an education...


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

MrK said:


> Check the cell bill for texts and calls. I can GUARANTEE you it will be an education...


He's caught her and said he was confronting her yesterday.On CWI forum.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

If this is her business partner, it would be understandable that she would make and receive a lot of calls between them.

Do you have other evidence?


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds very very fishy to me..she's lying..continue to investigate..don't tell her you are but sounds like something is up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

TBT said:


> He's caught her and said he was confronting her yesterday.On CWI forum.


ohh ok didn't see that, guess we all need to go to the new post
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

He found out she was having an EA/PA. Its in the CWI section. 

 http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...t-my-wife-cheating-waiting-her-come-home.html


----------



## the gifted (Aug 31, 2011)

emotional affair is usually a physical if your wife is the opposite sign of full control that is the problem that sentiment is everything
but if she in full control Perhaps your emotional part is a factor 

The problem is that if your wife is missing its your problem you should let her feel like two women at least and no questions


----------

